# Kathy Thorson....................



## snerd (Oct 25, 2013)

.............. the jig is up!! I KNEW you were really someone else, I just couldn't connect the dots. Well, tonight I finally figured it out, and you're officially outed!!!!!


View attachment 58866 
Please do not post images to which you do not hold rights. You may post a link to the image.

You're Melissa Ordway, aren't you?!


----------



## snerd (Oct 25, 2013)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7289/9904987433_2c21cc318a_h.jpg


----------



## NancyMoranG (Oct 25, 2013)

Yes, this is Kathy after pp. you should see her RAW!
Nancy


----------



## kathyt (Oct 25, 2013)

You think? She looks younger than me. Thanks for thinking of me though.


----------



## manny212 (Oct 25, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> You think? She looks younger than me. Thanks for thinking of me though.
> View attachment 58896





Kathy , you have her beat , hands down !!!


----------



## kathyt (Oct 25, 2013)

manny212 said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > You think? She looks younger than me. Thanks for thinking of me though.
> ...


Thanks Manny! It must be the corset, push-up top that gives the illusion that I have a chest.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 25, 2013)

Chest-Verification/Evaluation Procedure Manual, illustration #3 (Illustrating the older, 1980's-era maneuver called 'stopping short'.)


----------



## shefjr (Oct 25, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IzkEFWrMVys

Kramer stops short.


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 25, 2013)

Kathy has her beat by miles. Did you ever see her in the swim suite. As my best buddy's parents from Italy use to say in broken English. what's amatta fo you.


----------



## EIngerson (Oct 25, 2013)

Kathy can be my subject anytime.


----------



## mishele (Oct 25, 2013)

EIngerson said:


> Kathy can be my subject anytime.



Sounds like a party!


----------



## EIngerson (Oct 25, 2013)

mishele said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > Kathy can be my subject anytime.
> ...



If the lighting is right.  :mrgreen:


----------



## manaheim (Oct 25, 2013)

Mish... the avatars... really... lol


----------



## mishele (Oct 25, 2013)

manaheim said:


> Mish... the avatars... really... lol


Isn't it Halloween soon?


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 25, 2013)

manaheim said:


> Mish... the avatars... really... lol



Mishele changed her Avatar ?!?!?

Nooooooooooo  o  o   o     o      o      o


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 25, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> You think? She looks younger than me. Thanks for thinking of me though.
> View attachment 58896



This is an ugly picture.  The skin is purple and modified.  The neck shows the natural color which looks alot nicer than the rest of the picture. Looks like someone punched her in the nose.

Kathy has her beat hands down !!  Not even in the same league


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 25, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > Mish... the avatars... really... lol
> ...



Someone's gonna have to start one of those online petitions to have Mishele change her Avatar back!!


----------



## oldhippy (Oct 25, 2013)

mishele said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > Mish... the avatars... really... lol
> ...


Jess Mish  I thought someone put Angel Dust in my Cheerios


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 25, 2013)

oldhippy said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > manaheim said:
> ...



I was just practicing with Cheerios ...
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/beyond-basics/342956-i-don-t-know-how-p.html


----------



## kathyt (Oct 25, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > You think? She looks younger than me. Thanks for thinking of me though.
> ...


Thank you so much. Very sweet.


----------



## kathyt (Oct 25, 2013)

manaheim said:


> Mish... the avatars... really... lol


This is what I was thinking. I was digging the swimming avatar mish, but this one is a WHOA scary. (I hate haunted houses too! I peed my pants once. True story.)


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 25, 2013)

The only thing missing from that avatar is weird sound effects and you have mind control. I looked at it for a while and thought I was on mushrooms. That's the only time in my life I seen through the eyes of a spider.:mrgreen:


----------



## mishele (Oct 25, 2013)

If you don't like this one I can always go back to a clown avatar.


----------



## snerd (Oct 25, 2013)

Sorry about the pic, I'll post a link to it................

http://www4.pictures.gi.zimbio.com/Premiere+Warner+Bros+17+Again+Arrivals+GpxL0lKOPqzl.jpg

And I never said Kathy wasn't the prettier one. I just think that there are some similarities!


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 26, 2013)

mishele said:


> If you don't like this one I can always go back to a clown avatar.



no, the dancing sprinter ..


----------



## kathyt (Oct 26, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't like this one I can always go back to a clown avatar.
> ...


Oooh, that was a good one too.


----------

